# Xorg installation in FreeBSD 10.4 release



## Vinay Sonwani (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi All,

I recently installed FreeBSD 10.4 release version in my PC. I want to use CLI as basic method of interaction but I also want to use GUI application along with it. 

I installed Xorg for that but it gives me error - Unable to connect to X server init error(1)

What I am doing wrong ?? Please help.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2018)

Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration


----------



## Vinay Sonwani (Apr 5, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration




Hi SirDice,

I've gone through this handbook before and followed each instruction but it didn't help me.

Should I paste log file of my system here so that you can help me out ?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 5, 2018)

Please post details of your hardware, including the specific model of your graphics card.


----------



## Vinay Sonwani (May 11, 2018)

Hi,

hardware details are as follows 

CPU : Intel core i3
GPU : Intel HD Graphics 5500
RAM : 4 GB
HDD : 500 GB


----------



## Minbari (May 11, 2018)

You need a snapshot of FreeBSD 11-STABLE so that Xorg can work with your hardware or wait till june when FreeBSD 11.2 it's released. More details here: FreeBSD Graphics .


----------



## Vinay Sonwani (May 14, 2018)

Minbari said:


> You need a snapshot of FreeBSD 11-STABLE so that Xorg can work with your hardware or wait till june when FreeBSD 11.2 it's released. More details here: FreeBSD Graphics .



Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

I've gone through the link provided by you. my GPU is not listed there. Does this mean I can't use GUI with FreeBSD on my machine.

Also, I want to install FreeBSD on my machine for the purpose of exploring UNIX but I came to know by some sites that it can only be installed on high end machines. Is that true  ?

After installing Xorg, when starting it with startx, it gives me message shown in attachment.

I've checked my Xorg -configuration file. Everything is ok. Buffer ID for my GPU is written correctly over there.

Please guide me because now it has become a challenge for me to install FreeBSD, more specifically UNIX.


----------



## Minbari (May 14, 2018)

First, and I don't want to offend anyone but you need to learn to identify your hardware. Intel HD Graphics 5500 it's integrated in the CPU which in your case is an i3 Broadwell and it's supported by FreeBSD 11-STABLE via drm-next-kmod or by the next release FreeBSD 11.2. Since you are new to FreeBSD I'll suggest to wait till FreeBSD 11.2-RC1 it's released.


----------



## Vinay Sonwani (May 14, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> No. FreeBSD can be installed on very minimal hardware.
> Intel P3 and 256MB RAM. For Xorg desktop more than 2GB disk and some more RAM.
> I am personally using homebrew Wireless Access Poiint on FreeBSD 11.1 i386 running a Lanner FW7520 that I have a Ubiquity SR71-15 radio in. The small router is 8 years old with a CeleronM-600mhz with 1GB RAM. It runs off a 2GB Compact Flash card. It happily runs my wifi and I use it as a file store with NFS using an attached SATA2 SSD. Notice that the CPU was released in 2003.
> `root@Checkpoint:~ # uptime
> ...





Minbari said:


> First, and I don't want to offend anyone but you need to learn to identify your hardware. Intel HD Graphics 5500 it's integrated in the CPU which in your case is an i3 Broadwell and it's supported by FreeBSD 11-STABLE via drm-next-kmod or by the next release FreeBSD 11.2. Since you are new to FreeBSD I'll suggest to wait till FreeBSD 11.2-RC1 it's released.




Thanks for replying. I am amazed how fast I am getting response from you guys. That's amazing.

Phishfry  and Minbari

OK, I'll try with FreeBSD 11.2 BETA and inform you guys about the result.
I'll also wait for 11.2 release as suggested by you both.
Once again thanks a lot for replying very fast.


----------



## Vinay Sonwani (May 18, 2018)

Hi Phishfry and Minbari 

As suggested by you both, I tried with FreeBSD 11.2 Release Beta1 and it worked fine.

Next time before trying, I'll be very careful with the hardware requirements.

So, thank you guys for helping me. I'll be exploring UNIX and will let you know if any issue arises.

Thank you.


----------

